
Chandryaan2: First earth bound orbit raising maneuver successfully performed - gj0
https://www.isro.gov.in/update/24-jul-2019/chandrayaan2-update-first-earth-bound-maneuver
======
thisissidhant
I went to see the launch of the Rocket and it was amazing. The chandrayaan 2
will explore the south pole of the Lunar surface. There's also a rover and
lander inside it which is named after Vikram Sarabhai, the father of Indian
Space Research.

Here's another update : The second orbit raising maneuver is scheduled on July
26, 2019, at 0109 hrs (IST).

